# Awesome GTI summer bash 2011



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome GTI Irlam Manchester are putting on their annual summer show etc on Sunday the 31st July. Just got this via Facebook.
http://www.facebook.com
I contacted them to get details but non as yet available. Lets just hope there's no controversy over numbers allowed on each pitch/stand etc this year. :roll:

We have along with all the clubs a maximum of 10 cars allowed on the club pitch. I am starting a list of definite confirmed attendees on a first come first served basis However this will be a TTOC stand so only TTOC members please to put their names forward. I am doing this is in the interest of fairness, so name please as follows.

1/ Les. *Confirmed.*
2/ Redscouse (in place of wallsendmag). *Confirmed*
3/ ImolaTT. * Confirmed*
4/ Guzi. *Confirmed*
5/Marco34. *Confirmed*
6/Burns. *Confirmed*
7/Sonatina. *Confirmed*
8/Bigsyd. Now entering the show and shine so place goes to John H. *Confirmed* 
9/ R80RTT. *Confirmed*
10/ Shell. *Confirmed.*
11/Darthhawkeye. *Confirmed.*
12/ Flash. *Confirmed.*

*ALL NEED TO BE AT AWESOME BY 9AM I AM TOLD SO UNLESS YOU CAN MAKE IT FOR 9AM THEN PLEASE LET ANOTHER FROM THE RESERVE LIST TAKE YOUR PLACE. *

The list of 10 cars is complete however it appears we can accomodate a few more cars so if you are interested let me know ASAP. However even if you don't make the club stand you can still attend the event. Entrance for all is FOC.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It was a good day last year but I will be away this year [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

me and linda will be there again this year, will have a car in each camp 8)


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking forward to it again this year.  
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Can i please register my interest for a TT stand space when you know the numbers please Les.

Thanks very much

Paul


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Stick me down as a possible please Sir Les.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Can i please register my interest for a TT stand space when you know the numbers please Les.
> 
> Thanks very much
> 
> Paul


After last year i'm not doing or saying anything till I have seen my solicitor. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm up for it 

SHak


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I shall be there


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Should be able to make it  lets hope its sunny one 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah me too. Good day last year.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm actually not working  put us down :wink:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Whatever happens this year I shall be wearing sun cream, and lots of it! Got burnt to a crisp last year! :roll:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

burns said:


> Whatever happens this year I shall be wearing sun cream, and lots of it! Got burnt to a crisp last year! :roll:


 :lol:

I wish i had the chance of getting sun burn! No doubt i'll be chained to the counter again! :lol:

It will be a really good day as always and i'm looking forward to all the TT's out shining all those VW's, Seat's and Skoda's! 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeJohn said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happens this year I shall be wearing sun cream, and lots of it! Got burnt to a crisp last year! :roll:
> ...


John we need to talk about the arrangements. I did ring ya but it was your day off :roll:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

les said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


Give me a bell tomorrow morning when you have time please Les and we'll get everything straight.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

AwesomeJohn said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happens this year I shall be wearing sun cream, and lots of it! Got burnt to a crisp last year! :roll:
> ...


ooohhh controversial there what do i do i am in both camps ?? Might turn up in my Lupo Gti John.
Lord knows Awesome have enough money out of me preparing it !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Work permitting I will be there to support the TT community.
With two camps on show this event doubles TT visibility.
Steve


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> Whatever happens this year I shall be wearing sun cream, and lots of it! Got burnt to a crisp last year! :roll:


Sunburn, it wasn't that sunny, was it! :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

burns said:


> Whatever happens this year I shall be wearing sun cream, :roll:


Just sun cream? You entering the Show 'n shine' then :lol: :lol: 
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

put me down please Les


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

My project should be complete.. Come on recaro speed up the ultimates... Time is ticking...stick me down


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ImolaTT said:


> put me down please Les


Certainly Andrea.......bullet between the eyes, strangulation or perhaps the guillotine? [smiley=behead.gif]

Until I have spoken to John its all a bit premature re numbers etc but I hope there will be enough places for all.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

les said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> > put me down please Les
> ...


I dont mind as long as you are gentle with me :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK not long come off the phone speaking to John at Awesome. At this moment in time things are very sketchy but John has promised to get back to me by the end of next week. I think he will only have numbers of cars allocated to clubs however unless he decides it a free for all. John doubts he will be in a position to reveal much else like our pitch/stand and times but as soon as John comes back to me with more info over the coming weeks (and next week) I will let you know what they (Awesome) have agreed. Until then I acknowledge those who have put their names forward but cant at this moment say more than that, I hope you understand given the above.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ImolaTT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > ImolaTT said:
> ...


 I ALWAYS put ladies down gently Andrea :wink:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Im up for this Les, not sure what the format is, im just happy to turn up.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

SLO3 said:


> Im up for this Les, not sure what the format is, im just happy to turn up.


Well there will be another Internet TT forum/club (I am not allowed to mention on here it seems) there as I understand it so hopefully there will be places for all and the more TTs there are the better IMO.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> SLO3 said:
> 
> 
> > Im up for this Les, not sure what the format is, im just happy to turn up.
> ...


Ive heard on the grapevine that their are 10 spots for the others so i cant see why here would be any different.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > SLO3 said:
> ...


Strange that Steve as John couldn't give me a number today with regards to how many anybody can have. :? I would have thought that if it was agreed 10 then it would be 10 for all as you say and John would have be able to tell me that today. We will just have to wait and see what John tells me next week and how many we can have. Anyway I am sure John will be reading this thread seeing hes already contributed to it and will contribute again as and when.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happens this year I shall be wearing sun cream, and lots of it! Got burnt to a crisp last year! :roll:
> ...


I'm an English Rose, what can I say? :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happens this year I shall be wearing sun cream, :roll:
> ...


Oops, caught out! You win this one Mark!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I think with how many TT's are interested we can all turn up and take over :lol:

TT's Rule the show


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

doesn't matter... TT's will still not win the best club.. we never do.. regardless of taking over. :lol:

But yeah i'll be there.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> doesn't matter... TT's will still not win the best club.. we never do.. regardless of taking over. :lol:
> 
> But yeah i'll be there.


True. It was as though we had attended an event hosted by the VW Appreciation Society last year! :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe i should go with the R32OC boys then as im a member on there.
Dont think so, i will stay with the TT losers.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Maybe i should go with the R32OC boys then as im a member on there.
> Dont think so, i will stay with the TT losers.. :lol:
> Steve


Your Chief LOSER Steve..... we cant lose you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

We should be able to make this one again; enjoyed the last one and still got the T-Shirt.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UPDATE!
Spoke to Dean at Awesome and he gave me the following info.
1/ Maximum number of cars on each club stand is as last year 10.
2/ They want all cars on the club stands at 9am 
3/ I have secured one of the best spots on the road along with 2 other clubs. Not necessary in the same spot though.
4/ There will be a show and shine competition. If you wish to enter then give Awesome a ring.
5/No further info as to what Awesome maybe putting on on the day like stands etc.
6/ If you want any clarification, eg as with the number of cars allowed then speak to Dean or John at Awesome and don't shoot the messenger :lol:

I have 15 expressions of interest so far (I just counted back). In the interest of fairness I will update the first post on this thread with the first 10 to confirm they are coming as and when. I will do this on a first come first served basis so get your name down ASAP. sorry I can't take a maybe or an interested only definite confirmed attendances.

Thanks.

Les.

Les.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do we have to say we are coming again ? Well we are


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes i am definately coming


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Do we have to say we are coming again ? Well we are


Yep you do. Simple reasons.
1/ Peoples arrangements may have changed and can no longer make it (holidays come to mind)
2/ To be fair to everyone as I have only just found out enough info to post numbers of cars etc for people to make an informed decision.

Your included now.


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Les

We are looking forward to makinga day of it this year so see you and the guys there

Ian & Mary


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be coming along but will have to leave for work by 2pm.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Me and the gf are coming too


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm definitely there Les.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, stick me down please Sir Les. 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Good to see so much interest in this event glad I had the 2nd post, les as you know we have only one car now and not in the show and shine ( them days have gone)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> not in the show and shine ( them days have gone)


Yeah, right! 

You'll be back.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for responding to my pm and adding me to the list Les.
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeppppp add me to the list....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All 10 places are now allocated. However I will start a reserve list on a first come first served basis. If anybody on the list cannot make it or can't be at to the event by 9am on the morning please let me know as Awesome inform me that's the time they want all club members on stand to be there by no later. If you can't be there by 9am then I will have to allocate your place to somebody who can. 9am latest arrival and maximum of 10 cars are not my rules but Awesome's. Thanks.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well Les i did Post 3rd on here yet my name isnt on the list?

I can defo make it mate

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Well Les i did Post 3rd on here yet my name isnt on the list?
> 
> I can defo make it mate
> 
> Paul


The problem is Paul that people jumped the gun before I had announced details hence why I thought it only fair to post on here when I was ready to accept define attendees. Also if any of those on the list are not TTOC members then they will have to make way for those who are. (I have yet to check with Andrew) Also some may have not been able to make the 9am deadline in fact some might still not be able to in which case I have put you down as first reserve with more than a good chance of you being on the stand.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats fair enough Les.

I can understand the position your in. Yes there are non-TTOC members on the list so i would imagine they would have to drop out anyway.

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Thats fair enough Les.
> 
> I can understand the position your in. Yes there are non-TTOC members on the list so i would imagine they would have to drop out anyway.
> 
> Paul


Correct Paul and I have just emailed Andrew asking him for a list of any of the 10 who are not TTOC members. You are first reserve so I expect you will take the place of anybody who is not a TTOC member.

Sorry to any non TTOC members who's on the list but TTOC paid up members will be given priority on this. That's just one of the reasons why they pay their annual membership fee so it is only fair they take the places as this is a TTOC stand after all.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Will try to come down for a nose around but will park around the corner :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll be there bright an early at 9 am


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Please put my name down also


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matchu said:


> Please put my name down also


Can only as 2nd reserve as all 10 places are spoken for at the moment.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Les - I've just seen this - can you put me on the reserve list please?


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

les said:


> Matchu said:
> 
> 
> > Please put my name down also
> ...


No problem chap


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

We'll be there bright and early. This will be my first ever attendance at anything like this so what happens on the day? Are awesome selling and installing stuff?, i'll bring my debit card incase!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

dg74 said:


> We'll be there bright and early. This will be my first ever attendance at anything like this so what happens on the day? Are awesome selling and installing stuff?, i'll bring my debit card incase!


 Yep Awesome will be selling stuff I am informed with special offers and end of lines etc. Check out Awesome GTI webs site for info of events planned for the day.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well if it's a 9am deadline on a Sunday then someone may well be in my place, what's the urgency to be there? I'm at a Wedding the night before, so I'll do my best. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats the time i have been given marco. If you want to know why then I am sure Awesome will fill you in with the reasons but I suspect. Its got something to do with having all club stands ready for the public etc.


Marco34 said:


> Well if it's a 9am deadline on a Sunday then someone may well be in my place, what's the urgency to be there? I'm at a Wedding the night before, so I'll do my best. :roll:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

My TT is a virtually unmodded 180 so i don't want to build people hopes up if there looking for something special to view :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

dg74 said:


> My TT is a virtually unmodded 180 so i don't want to build people hopes up if there looking for something special to view :lol:


It's a TT m8 and that is all that matters, would be nice to see an un molested version 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dg74 said:


> My TT is a virtually unmodded 180 so i don't want to build people hopes up if there looking for something special to view :lol:


All TTs are special mate  just wish I could make this it was a good day last year


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All I can say is that the terms of entry are simple. Give me your real name and reg number (via PM if you wish) and be able to turn up at 9am. It really is that simple. However we now have the 10 cars as per the list so can only take on reserves if people drop out. For those reason I would prefer people not to put their names forward if they are not reasonably sure of meeting those requirements.

If anybody can't meet the requirements I would rather they say so so I can allocate their place to a member who can. We nearly always get people who put their names down and then simply do not turn up on the day with no explanation or even a sorry. I have to say it's these people who are the problem not those who have standard cars as as Syd says its not just about power and heavily modified cars. I would rather have a full stand of mainly standard cars then a half full stand of heavily modified cars.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My car is bog standard and got a fair bit of attention at Stanford Hall.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm a defo for this Les :mrgreen:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Arh cheers guys you have put me at ease. Les i'll PM you.


----------



## All-Types (May 10, 2011)

Always a good event this and a chilled out atmosphere.

Will be there!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All-Types said:


> Always a good event this and a chilled out atmosphere.
> 
> Will be there!


Your welcome to join in however due to numbers restrictions I am unlikely to be able to accommodate you on our club pitch as there are only 10 per club allowed. That is unless a few drop out in which case I will do my best to get you on.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Les,

Any details on the timings for the actual event? I'll likely come along for a couple of hours as a spectator.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Les,
> 
> Any details on the timings for the actual event? I'll likely come along for a couple of hours as a spectator.


Just that the public entrance is form 10am and it's due to finish around 5pm. I am waiting more details from Awesome as and when but from memory I don't think they have a set program with times but I will find out.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just 11 days to go for this. Although all places on the TTOC pitch are taken there is no reason why you can't still come long plus its FOC. If anybody who put their names down who can now not come let me know as I have reserves who wish to take your place on the TTOC stand. Thanks.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry chaps....I'm now going to be away in Scotland over this weekend and will sadly miss this event [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Just to confirm me and Miss Burns will be there on the Stand 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

shell said:


> Just to confirm me and Miss Burns will be there on the Stand
> 
> :lol: :lol:


As my diary secretary has posted above, we shall be there. I may exhibit my failed waterpump as well as my TT.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

burns said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > Just to confirm me and Miss Burns will be there on the Stand
> ...


Glad to be of service


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Any stand places left? I am planning on attending also.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Any stand places left? I am planning on attending also.


Check out the first post to this thread.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Just to confirm, im still good for this one Les mate 

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK guys and girls no need to confirm yet but I will be sending out a PM to all 10 on the list early next week asking to confirm to me then. It's important that we have the maximum 10 as there are a few in reserve as you know and it would be sad if somebody didn't bother to turn up and the place be lost. Also you need to be able to be there at the time stated. Thanks


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I will be there and prob come and say hello


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Will be good to see ya Matt.



Matt B said:


> I will be there and prob come and say hello


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I should be there as well and i will be hovering looking for a bargain.
Steve


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

les said:


> Darthhawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Any stand places left? I am planning on attending also.
> ...


Can you add me to the reserve list please


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Will do but I have to say at this stage its a long shot you getting on. However you can still come along of course even if you don't make it onto the pitch. 


Darthhawkeye said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Darthhawkeye said:
> ...


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Who's the man?........... I meant woman ha ha! Pulled a few strings and spoke to a very good friend with the detailed lot

Were able to have 15 cars on the stand if we squeeze on, our position is were we was last year 

Happy days


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

We will pop down at some point in the morning.

jontymo


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> Who's the man?........... I meant woman ha ha! Pulled a few strings and spoke to a very good friend with the detailed lot
> 
> Were able to have 15 cars on the stand if we squeeze on, our position is were we was last year
> 
> Happy days


That' great Shell if John at Awesome says so the more the merrier IMO.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

shell said:


> Who's the man?........... I meant woman ha ha! Pulled a few strings and spoke to a very good friend with the detailed lot
> 
> Were able to have 15 cars on the stand if we squeeze on, our position is were we was last year
> 
> Happy days


Yeah, check you out! [smiley=dude.gif]

CALLING GARY V6!!!! Get your name down pronto!!!!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

les said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the man?........... I meant woman ha ha! Pulled a few strings and spoke to a very good friend with the detailed lot
> ...


Just say Barrie from Detailed said on text last night, i had said to the detailed lot how much interest we had so begged we needed more space that 10 cars and he said he would speak to the man in the know and then confimred with me last night but did say we all do need to be there early for 9am


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

burns said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the man?........... I meant woman ha ha! Pulled a few strings and spoke to a very good friend with the detailed lot
> ...


Yeh come On Gary :lol:

Anyway Miss Burns whats this about me doing ur engine bay on the day haha!! Get ur car up to mine sat hehe!!! It needs some tlc i have to say hehe!!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

shell said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


You promised products on the day! Haha. And as I recall, I said I would get my chair out and learn while you showed me how it's done! 

Not sure I can do Saturday as having two new tyres fitted in the morning (some time between 9 and 12 :roll: ) and will be cleaning and waxing in the afternoon! Can't have an unshiny car next to TTiff can I! 8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

That is very true hun  :lol:

But i do need some time before using products tho, just cleaning up the muddy bits under the engine bay haha!!!

U can of course try the other products missy hehe!!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

shell said:


> That is very true hun  :lol:
> 
> But i do need some time before using products tho, just cleaning up the muddy bits under the engine bay haha!!!
> 
> U can of course try the other products missy hehe!!


No backtracking now, Missy! A promise is a promise! :lol:

Muddy bits?!  As if I would allow such grime in my engine bay!


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't spend all day their matey its the wifes birthday weekend time is precious, been doing a bit of detailing in preperation for Haigh Hall show have up loaded some pics for you to see how I'm getting on bit more to do yet but coming together.

There will be a few more spaces at least 5 as a total no show from Club Lupo this year, so have uploaded a couple of pics of Lenney the Lupo so his presence is felt, he got detailed as well.

I would like to come I might pop down if I can but have to spend some quality time with the wife as been very busy of late fixing car & hardly seen her.

Defo on for Haigh Hall though thats rubber stamped, sorry can't make it but will have a good day at Wigan

Regards

G


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks as if we might have a few more places following Shell's arm twisting so if you would like to come on the TTOC pitch and you are a TTOC member then let me know ASAP. I can't guarantee you will get on but we will do our best to. If not blame Shell :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't mind being blamed .......... I'll just blame my friend he should be there organising the stands anyway


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

burns said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > will be cleaning and waxing in the afternoon!


You Girls and your waxing! :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

TTsline02 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


 :lol: Trust you Matt!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

burns said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > That is very true hun  :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

I'll need a bucket and soap Missy


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

and a pair of daisies on with cowgirl boots..yeehaaar


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

shell said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


I'm sure we can arrange that! 

And Stevie - you're just a wrong 'un! Dirtbag! :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Damn i am lon that joke  :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I can't see a few extra cars being a problem we will just have to squeeze all we can in. As long as everyone is here early enough to make sure we dont have to shift 50 cars to fit the stragglers in it should be fine. Famous last words!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeJohn said:


> I can't see a few extra cars being a problem we will just have to squeeze all we can in. As long as everyone is here early enough to make sure we dont have to shift 50 cars to fit the stragglers in it should be fine. Famous last words!


Wish you had said that when I was in last week and save me a lot of hassle John. :roll:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Sorry Les, but like i said a couple of extra cars SHOULDN'T be a problem. It might be but we won't know for sure till everyone's here :?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well the car is all ready for Sunday :roll:  but the chop shop has a show n shine ringer turning up on Saturday for a botox.. chemical face peel and mud bath


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> well the car is all ready for Sunday :roll:  but the chop shop has a show n shine ringer turning up on Saturday for a botox.. chemical face peel and mud bath


 :wink: :-D


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

bigsyd said:


> well the car is all ready for Sunday :roll:  but the chop shop has a show n shine ringer turning up on Saturday for a botox.. chemical face peel and mud bath


I thought you was nt coming out of retirement? What times he arriving? I ll arrive 30 minutes before lol


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll be giving mine a clean tomorrow, saw the weather forecast was rain in the north west on sunday, i'll be bringing my cleaning stuff to clean the dead bugs off from on the way there sunday morning !


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

TTsline02 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > well the car is all ready for Sunday :roll:  but the chop shop has a show n shine ringer turning up on Saturday for a botox.. chemical face peel and mud bath
> ...


Looks like a certain somebody is getting some help for Sunday eh Matt? You could get Syd to show you how to wash your car...particularly since you confessed in Wales that you have NEVER washed it yourself!!!! :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Matt....................... i am shocked!!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

it's ok silvercars never win... syd knows that.. the silver QS was in much better paint Condition than the red QS however REDalways managed to score more points... it's just such a NICE color !!!

thats always why drab merky deniem blue doesn't get entered into show and shines !!!! :lol:

See ya all tomoz... i'll be on the "other Side" :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well Matt arrived at 10.00 am and left around 3.00 pm, all i can say is WHAT  a transformation  it shocked me 8) and a gratefully received donation to the chop shop from Matt for this event viewtopic.php?f=3&t=207208 8)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> Well Matt arrived at 10.00 am and left around 3.00 pm, all i can say is WHAT  a transformation  it shocked me 8) and a gratefully received donation to the chop shop from Matt for this event viewtopic.php?f=3&t=207208 8)


I hope you made him wash his own car Syd! It's about time that boy learnt the basics!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just home after my shift at ASDA and I found a large brown envelope pushed through my door  Na it didn't contain dog poo but the passes for Wigan German Classic Car Show so I will be distributing them to those who are at Awesome tomorrow and going to this as well.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice one Les

We will get down to awesome around 10ish tomorrow and come to see you posh lot on the stand

jontymo


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you all later


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

light rain now in upholland  :roll:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

No rain just overcast here in Winwick


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

http://uk.weather.com/weather/hourByHour-Manchester-M44


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Good turnout and a great show with the TTOC winning the best club stand. Shell and Bigsyd winning in the best 10 cars at the show. Richard R80RTT won best top 10 detailing. Never have TTs featured in 4 prizes at this event. Well done ALL who attended I hope you enjoyed your prize beer.  My pic's to follow soon so watch this space.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Prize for uploading Pics the quickest
Gary 1 Les Nil

Shell took the Prize for 'Best frock of the day' award, I was so thrilled for her cos I lent it her myself at the last minute
:lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's just a selection of pic's taken on the day with Gary now a poor 2nd. BTW Gary 2nd is first last mate. :-* 
Richards aka R80RTT show winning detaled car.








And his engine bay complete with flocked plastics and strut bar.









Dodge Viper








The Dodge Vipers awesome V10 engine. Fancy dropping this into a TT? 
























BMW Alpina won the best classic car.








All lined up with Dani stealing the limelight.








Shells first of many trophys now thats shes cracked it. 








Gary's Singer powered Lupo. 








This poor guy was standing far to close to a big turbo and got sucked in.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great day guys and galls, good to meet up with you all and all the better for the good weather.

Awesome managed to catch me for a non res milltek due in a few weeks so looks like the 1st mod to the TTS 

For those going to audisinthepark next Sunday see you there or give me a shout if anyone wants to meet up on the M1

jontymo


----------



## GlennD (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome GTI Summerbash 2011. 

Had a great day and took some fantastic photos. 

Rest are here: http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll66/GlennDanyluk/Awesome GTI Summerbash 2011/?start=all


----------



## GlennD (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## dpblackpool (Jul 10, 2011)

Shelly I love your car, that colour is even more stunning in the flesh.

Great to see so many TT's today, all stunning!!

Got my Revo remap too (see: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=226668)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Had a good time today, nice to see faces old and new.
Some fantastic cars there today, just to show that there are lots of people afflicted with the modding disease 

Didnt take my camera so no pics from me


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Ace day. Far better than last year. 

Will sort my pics out at some point and post them up when I have chance.

I was very well looked after this year - thank you to some very special NW peeps, including:

Les (grab handles look brilliant now!)
John-H (for sorting my door - is there anything TT-related that this man can't do?)
Derek (for polishing my road dust off when I arrived)
Gary (for the beers)

And congratulations to Shell, Syd and R80 RTT on the awards! 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Great day and a superb turnout from the NW TT possy 8) I must get darker sunglasses for the next time I see burns black TT  as shiny as a new pin, and a new dark horse is on the scene :wink: ImolaTT your car is absolutely superb 8) your engine bay is as good as I have seen and a credit to you and your husband (who has the same nervous twitch as I have when I see dirt on the car :lol: )
Sorry we had to leave as Linda was not feeling good and thanks to les for collecting our trophy
See you all next week


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Cheers Syd appreciate that,and well done on the trophy 

Great day again nice to meet a few new ones and old. 
Mark good to see you and hope you get your tyre sorted 

Flash feel free to pm me. See you all tonight.
Andrea


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Had a fantastic day yesterday, was truly awesome and even better when i won a trophy  wohooooooooooo made my day 

Great to see old and new faces and finally meet Richard too 8)

Well done to Richard and Syd for winning also and the TTOC Stand wohooooo 

I'm abolsutly shattered now and have a sore back too  no sun burn as i came ready with sun scream :lol:

A massive thank you to John H for sorting my door out too, its been a pain in the ass since i bought her and even had Audi turned me away, John knows his stuff thank you, thank you so much, 

Thank you all for a throughly enjoyable day

I cant wait to get in my house now and make a Trophy Shelf/cabinet 

Shell


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

dpblackpool said:


> Shelly I love your car, that colour is even more stunning in the flesh.
> 
> Great to see so many TT's today, all stunning!!
> 
> Got my Revo remap too (see: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=226668)


Thank you   she's defo one of a kind :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

It was better than last year, for sure. Enjoyable, but I must invest in a chair, I'm sure Mark will agree. Thanks again Andrea for the loan of the chairs and the coffee!!  I'm sure I could stand all day when I was younger, feel better that Shell felt the need to sit down too!! :lol: Well done on your Trophy Shell, nice to see it's recognised 

Enjoyed a beer last night, any more I'd have been asleep!

Hopefully see most of you tonight.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Everybody on the TTOC stand went home with 3 beers for winning the best club stand at the show.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Everybody on the TTOC stand went home with 3 beers for winning the best club stand at the show.


and a demo of how to insert a catheter! :lol: thanks for that Gary :roll: :lol:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh bugger did i miss out on 3 beers?  
Nice to meet you all yesterday.

well done on ya trophy shell i thought you had a good shout of winning that. 

got home with a proper sun burnt face, one thing we forgot to take was suncream!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Good to meet u all yesterday, a great day out. (and some very "nice TTs")

Hope to see all again soon.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

It is really good to see that you all enjoyed the open day. A BIG thank you to everyone that attended! I am sorry i didn't get a chance to leave the counter to catch up with you all and check your cars out as it was so busy, but there is always next year!

Thanks again for all your support as without you all the day would have been nothing! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody on the TTOC stand went home with 3 beers for winning the best club stand at the show.
> ...


Definitely the most random part of the day, but I can't recall the last time I laughed so much!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gary, you're such a star! 



bigsyd said:


> I must get darker sunglasses for the next time I see burns black TT  as shiny as a new pin, and a new dark horse is on the scene :wink:


Thanks Syd! That's praise indeed coming from a shine-meister such as yourself!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> It was better than last year, for sure. Enjoyable, but I must invest in a chair, I'm sure Mark will agree. Thanks again Andrea for the loan of the chairs and the coffee!!  I'm sure I could stand all day when I was younger, feel better that Shell felt the need to sit down too!! :lol: Well done on your Trophy Shell, nice to see it's recognised
> 
> Enjoyed a beer last night, any more I'd have been asleep!
> 
> Hopefully see most of you tonight.


 :lol: Too right Mark - we covered a few miles on the day around the stalls mate!  I'll be packing a couple of chairs in the boot for next year! Yes a huge THANKS to Andrea and Derek for hospitalities (Derek, who played a blinder in keeping several cars clean on the day - a contributory factor to the stand award i'm sure!).
Yes well done Shell (those Porker turbo wheels look bril!).

:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well done to everybody who turned up, our stand looked brilliant!!

Congrats to Shell, Richard and Syd on picking up their awards .......... well deserved 

Good to catch up the majority of you again. Great stand, great examples of TT's on show, and a great day overall.

Regards

Paul 8)


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Guzi said:


> Oh bugger did i miss out on 3 beers?
> Nice to meet you all yesterday.
> 
> well done on ya trophy shell i thought you had a good shout of winning that.
> ...


Hey Guzi! Great to meet you and hope you can get down here again soon - congrats on a very nice clean example of a Mk1 you have mate. Yeah I hear you re: suncream - face was on fire all night - Manchester ... sun :? :lol: 
:wink: Mark


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Well done to everybody who turned up, our stand looked brilliant!!
> 
> Congrats to Shell, Richard and Syd on picking up their awards .......... well deserved
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul good to see you (and Claire) as always mate. The RS is looking awesome and i'm liking the plans under consideration [smiley=gossip.gif]

:wink: 
Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, it was a brilliant day. Well done to everyone on our stand - it looked brill. Great to see everyone again and have a chat. There were some really interesting things to see - I can't get over the velvet engine bay and dash 8)

Thanks to all at Awesome for putting on a great show. I know some of you were up all night preparing for the day and had had no sleep at all. All the hard work really paid off. Well done guys!

I'll have to post some pictures later when I get a minute.

You'll have to get the axe out next time Mark [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi North Westers

Attached is an item from my latest product range as demonstrated at Sundays Awesome Gti Show.

Supplies are limited to 2 customers per week but good news there is a 5 year never ending contract for these beauties.

They make a novel flexible anti theft proof aerial for roadsters or to replace a beesting aerial & are guarnteed to make your car stand out from the crowd.

Orders are now being taken & I now anticipate being able to provide 3 of these exquisite 16mm items for the Haigh Hall show.

Please send payment as a gift to

[email protected]

Regards

Gary :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

John-H said:


> You'll have to get the axe out next time Mark [smiley=guitarist.gif]


Deffo John (it's always in the boot on meets!) and cheers for the tyre advice btw! 
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Hi North Westers
> 
> Attached is an item from my latest product range as demonstrated at Sundays Awesome Gti Show.
> 
> ...


.... Come on Gary you're extracting the urine now mate :lol:  :wink:

Mark
PS very nice to meet you yesterday ...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Gary, you just get more hilarious every time you say or do anything at all! This definitely has to be the most random thing anyone has ever produced on a meet or event! I've been pi$$ing myself over this since yesterday! :lol:

PS - Had to go down the pun avenue since Mark appears to have laid down the gauntlet!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can anyone guess the name of Gary's favourite female singer?


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

John-H said:


> Can anyone guess the name of Gary's favourite female singer?


Urethra Franklin :lol: 
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone guess the name of Gary's favourite female singer?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one Mark


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Sonatina said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> > Oh bugger did i miss out on 3 beers?
> ...


Cheers Mark and likewise!! Aye i'm keeping an eye on the future events!!


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

burns said:


> I've been pi$$ing myself over this since yesterday!


Sounds like you could do with one on as well :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Marco34 said:


> It was better than last year, for sure. Enjoyable, but I must invest in a chair, I'm sure Mark will agree. Thanks again Andrea for the loan of the chairs and the coffee!!  I'm sure I could stand all day when I was younger, feel better that Shell felt the need to sit down too!! :lol:


It will be no surprise if the ever helpful Gary produces a stool for us all at the next meet.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > It was better than last year, for sure. Enjoyable, but I must invest in a chair, I'm sure Mark will agree. Thanks again Andrea for the loan of the chairs and the coffee!!  I'm sure I could stand all day when I was younger, feel better that Shell felt the need to sit down too!! :lol:
> ...


3 legged or a Richard the Third? [smiley=book2.gif]

I'll get my coat. [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh god this WAS a TT forum!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

CaTTheter-forum.co.uk :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

burns said:


> CaTTheter-forum.co.uk :lol:


 you mean .org(an) 
:lol:

Mark


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > CaTTheter-forum.co.uk :lol:
> ...


Quality! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mark's on fire with this topic! :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Mark's on fire with this topic! :lol:


That'll be the thrush!

I'll get me coat.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Mark's on fire with this topic! :lol:


 :lol: that Burnsy is trying her best to pi$$ on my parade though :lol: :lol: 
deffo getting my tin hat and coat now  

BTW Mark/ Andrea/ Sara/ John-H: just returned from having a repair done on that rear tyre of mine which was showing slow-puncture signs today ....

For those looking for a reliable alternative garage for such jobs in Liverpool I used Tom Tully Tyre Services near Speke Hall (L24 1YA) 0151-486-5045. Came recommended to me and a nice bunch of lads with a clean garage in good running order. :wink:

:wink: 
Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tom Tulley and daughters - know them well - can do a hot vulcanising repair


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

John-H said:


> Tom Tulley and daughters - know them well - can do a hot vulcanising repair


Amazing John - you're the man! Yes that's the garage and, actually, hot vulcanising is the procedure they carried out as, on extracting the bolt, there was a 4mm hole at least. Took an hour and cost 20 quid exactly plus a cup of tea in a proper cup thrown in.
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark's on fire with this topic! :lol:
> ...


How did he get a song bird stuck in his willy :?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


Les PLEASE don't ask that question! Knowing Gary there would be a practical demonstration of the procedure! :lol:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Been reading with interest.

Lets see how low we can go.

If it's got a pulse or it's still warm I'll .... .. 

That's how you get a song bird stuck in your willy :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

garyv6 said:


> Been reading with interest.
> 
> Lets see how low we can go.
> 
> ...


Gary in a previous life mate ............ were you an hells angle by any chance you chicken plucker you. :lol:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Whats an angle m8 :?:

Is that owt like an Angel ? :roll:

You been on those space cakes again?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Whats an angle m8 :?:
> 
> Is that owt like an Angel ? :roll:
> 
> You been on those space cakes again?


Oi you! Down in front! No picking on the Regional Rep thank you! :lol:

These old-timers struggle with their spelling - it was so long ago since they learnt!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

garyv6 said:


> Whats an angle m8 :?:
> 
> Is that owt like an Angel ? :roll:
> 
> You been on those space cakes again?


Nope an ANGLE is something that not quite right you know on a bit of a tangent, off centre etc etc etc :wink:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ah that makes sense, is the name Les latin for Angle then ? [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nope Les is latin as in Les is more..


garyv6 said:


> Ah that makes sense, is the name Les latin for Angle then ? [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

more..on?


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> That's how you get a song bird stuck in your willy :lol:


.... that songbird being a 'woodpecker' obviously :lol:

.... still getting m'coat ... 

:wink: Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sonatina said:


> garyv6 said:
> 
> 
> > That's how you get a song bird stuck in your willy :lol:
> ...


Wood that be better or worse than a STOOL pigeon Mark :roll:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn we are all so wi*TT*y on here


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Damn we are all so wi*TT*y on here


No need to get all pi$$y about it Gary! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> garyv6 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn we are all so wi*TT*y on here
> ...


Yeah, go take a cool *olden shower! Is that going too far??  Couldn't resist.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > garyv6 said:
> ...


He can't - it's the catheter!


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi 
Please put me down as attending.

If there's a space that's a bonus

Regards 
Ian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

IWEM said:


> Hi
> Please put me down as attending.
> 
> If there's a space that's a bonus
> ...


You are a bit late it was last year


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Are we up for it this year? Captain mannering is now in his retirement home so we need to sort out an organiser
Awesome have put up the date on Facebook and I have said I will attend


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> Are we up for it this year? Captain mannering is now in his retirement home so we need to sort out an organiser
> Awesome have put up the date on Facebook and I have said I will attend


Nicely volunteered, Syd!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Are we up for it this year? Captain mannering is now in his retirement home so we need to sort out an organiser
> Awesome have put up the date on Facebook and I have said I will attend


So whats the date then Syd


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Start a new thread Syd your the man, well done


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still waiting for the date as I don't get on fcuk face I meen face book


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

heres the date

Sunday, July 29, 2012 10am-4pm


----------

